# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Хари Шаури прабху >  Отравление

## Radesa das

Харе Кришна прабху. Примите мои смиренные поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
Недавно в интернете моя сестра обнаружила статьи которые утверждают что Шрилу Прабхупаду отравили. Мне не удалось до конца обьяснить ей, что это неправда. У меня немного информации по этому поводу. Обьясните пожалуйста безосновательность этих обвинений. Ваш слуга.

----------

